# Manual for Craftsman #536.909800



## Snowtime (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking for a pdf file of the manual for a Craftsman Eager 1 model 536.909800 (8hp, 26"). Hope someone has it!?

Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

Welcome to the forum
PM me an email address, I happen to have a pdf of that model machine.


----------



## Ukcats01 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Manual for 9098800*



HCBPH said:


> Welcome to the forum
> PM me an email address, I happen to have a pdf of that model machine.[/QUO
> 
> Email address is [email protected]
> ...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manuals*

Cody was good enough to host the manuals I and others had at: Restorationmen Forum
Head on over there and download any you need.

Paul


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

HCBPH,

I just tested to see if I could download a manual @ Resto. Forum and it states 
that the Attachment is being upgraded, please check for it later...??

Just an FYI...


----------



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a pdf manual as well and pictures for reference as well as a ton of engine parts...flywheel, magneto, coil, pull start assembly, intake, carb, 110v starter...everything but the block and crank...I'm not sure about the cam...it may have got ruined...oh I have the gas tank

I have these parts because my 8hp tecumseh threw a rod and I'm putting a 212cc predator on it.
Let me know what you need my email is [email protected] it's the fastest way to reach me


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome:to the forum Snowtime


This isn't a thread for anyone needing a manual so please start you own threads stating what machine you're looking for a manual for and not tacking it on here.


----------

